# Do you guys think this is okay?



## Adrdhr (8 mo ago)

I’m located in Orlando and a biker pulled a turn too hard, flew threw the intersection and his bike just slammed right into me. Long story short, this happened. Question is, I have to wait for insurance to sort this out but in the mean time, can I still drive the car like this? Do you think I’ll get in trouble or that pax will complain?
Thanks for any and all input in advance!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If he's got good insurance, I'd take the time off and let his insurance company pay for the 'lost wages'.
If not, I'd drive it.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

I'd continue to drive it. I constantly see cars on the road in far, far worse conditions. Who cares if pax complain as long as it drives fine otherwise?

I wouldn't count on the offending biker's insurance policy kicking in any lost wages


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Be Right There said:


> I'd continue to drive it. I constantly see cars on the road in far, far worse conditions. Who cares if pax complain as long as it drives fine otherwise?
> 
> I wouldn't count on the offending biker's insurance policy kicking in any lost wages


I don't know about your state, but in mine, I have successfully sued insurance companies that did not cover all of the damages done by their clients. Small claims court, here is good up to $10k. I just showed the damage, the offer to settle the actual damages (which establishes fault) and then my average daily income x the number of days off work.
I have never lost.

Your attitude is why they never 'settle'. Its because people are lazy.
Drive on.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Adrdhr said:


> I’m located in Orlando and a biker pulled a turn too hard, flew threw the intersection and his bike just slammed right into me. Long story short, this happened. Question is, I have to wait for insurance to sort this out but in the mean time, can I still drive the car like this? Do you think I’ll get in trouble or that pax will complain?
> Thanks for any and all input in advance!
> View attachment 658989


I'd drive it


----------



## Adrdhr (8 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> If he's got good insurance, I'd take the time off and let his insurance company pay for the 'lost wages'.
> If not, I'd drive it.


His insurance is crap lol


----------



## Adrdhr (8 mo ago)

Be Right There said:


> I'd continue to drive it. I constantly see cars on the road in far, far worse conditions. Who cares if pax complain as long as it drives fine otherwise?
> 
> I wouldn't count on the offending biker's insurance policy kicking in any lost wages


the doors work fine, doesn’t make a noise. Every works. Just looks ugly is all. I guess my biggest fear is that pax will complain to Uber and they’ll kick me off lol.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Adrdhr said:


> His insurance is crap lol


But, he has it, right?
You are covered to at least $10k?
Take a couple weeks off, and sue him for lost wages. His insurance will pay.
Been there - done that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Adrdhr said:


> I guess my biggest fear is that pax will complain to Uber


THAT's your _biggest_ fear?
Not Covid?
Monkey Pox?
Starving babies?
Invasion across our southern borders?
The price of gas?
Inflation?
Taxes?
The war in Europe?
Hillary Clinton?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> THAT's your _biggest_ fear?
> Not Covid?
> Monkey Pox?
> Starving babies?
> ...


I wouldn't want "Deactivated from Uber" on my gravestone.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I wouldn't want "Deactivated from Uber" on my gravestone.


An archeologist, a thousand years from now might dig up that gravestone and think that Uber is a god or something.
Well, ISN'T IT?

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adrdhr said:


> I’m located in Orlando and a biker pulled a turn too hard, flew threw the intersection and his bike just slammed right into me. Long story short, this happened. Question is, I have to wait for insurance to sort this out but in the mean time, can I still drive the car like this? Do you think I’ll get in trouble or that pax will complain?
> Thanks for any and all input in advance!
> View attachment 658989


Doesn't your Neck Hurt ?

Be sure to get Hush Money from insurance !
























For under $200.00 you could make it " Good as New"!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> An archeologist, a thousand years from now might dig up that gravestone and think that Uber is a god or something.
> Well, ISN'T IT?
> 
> .


They might think he was Executed for being Deactivated !


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Drive only at night. Less likely they’ll notice. Too bad your car isn’t black or dark gray also, but just try to pickup away from light poles.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Oh my god. I must go to the ER now. Back hurts


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DriveLV said:


> Drive only at night. Less likely they’ll notice. Too bad your car isn’t black or dark gray also, but just try to pickup away from light poles.


My car has similar damage to the above, plus the outside is encrusted with asphalt and bird shit, windows are super grubby, and the seats are very well stained.

The drunk pax at night don't notice but i tend to be rated poorly during the sunlight hours.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Adrdhr said:


> the doors work fine, doesn’t make a noise. Every works. Just looks ugly is all. I guess my biggest fear is that pax will complain to Uber and they’ll kick me off lol.


If that's the case I'd probably still drive it. I talk with my riders a lot anyway, so I would probably start right out after how are you with something like "Sorry about the door. A motorcycle ran straight into me a couple days ago."

You don't have to tell the whole story and make excuses. Just about anybody will ask if the guy's dead or whatever and pick the conversation up from there. You'll have a chance to say you're waiting for the insurance companies to duke it out. Anybody who doesn't ask anything more doesn't care and wouldn't have listened to anything more anyway.

But at least you open it up so you're not just intentionally driving a wreck in their minds. There are so many riders complaining about Uber junk on the road including cars without working AC here in Tampa they'd probably be glad you were even concerned about it and not ding you. 

Maybe this is a new pity tip opportunity for ya!


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Adrdhr said:


> I’m located in Orlando and a biker pulled a turn too hard, flew threw the intersection and his bike just slammed right into me. Long story short, this happened. Question is, I have to wait for insurance to sort this out but in the mean time, can I still drive the car like this? Do you think I’ll get in trouble or that pax will complain?
> Thanks for any and all input in advance!
> View attachment 658989


You’ll be fine. Even with the new tattoo, it looks better than most of the fleet at the PHL ant lot.

Once some lady turned right into my van at a stop light while I had pax in it in Central Philadelphia. I’m certain she didn’t have insurance and nearly certain she didn’t even have a license. I never fixed the dent in my fender and continued ubering in it for years afterward.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Doesn't your Neck Hurt ?
> 
> Be sure to get Hush Money from insurance !
> 
> ...


Yeah, but why waste the money and an afternoon on your ubermobile? That time and money would be better spent at the bar imho.


----------



## Adrdhr (8 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> Doesn't your Neck Hurt ?
> 
> Be sure to get Hush Money from insurance !
> 
> ...


I’m just realizing lol.


anteetr said:


> You’ll be fine. Even with the new tattoo, it looks better than most of the fleet at the PHL ant lot.
> 
> Once some lady turned right into my van at a stop light while I had pax in it in Central Philadelphia. I’m certain she didn’t have insurance and nearly certain she didn’t even have a license. I never fixed the dent in my fender and continued ubering in it for years afterward.


Oh damn. Just glad that’s all that happened. Hope you were alright!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> For under $200.00 you could make it " Good as New"!


LOL! I guess it depends on one’s definition of what “good as new” means. Making it actually look even halfway decent needs quite a bit more than just those.

BTW, OP… That’s an early 2000s Avalon, right? What is the vehicle age limit in your area?


----------



## Adrdhr (8 mo ago)

TomTheAnt said:


> LOL! I guess it depends on one’s definition of what “good as new” means. Making it actually look even halfway decent needs quite a bit more than just those.
> 
> BTW, OP… That’s an early 2000s Avalon, right? What is the vehicle age limit in your area?


its an 04 and I think the age limit is 04 so I’m at the edge lol


----------



## Adrdhr (8 mo ago)

Adrdhr said:


> its an 04 and I think the age limit is 04 so I’m at the edge lol





TomTheAnt said:


> LOL! I guess it depends on one’s definition of what “good as new” means. Making it actually look even halfway decent needs quite a bit more than just those.
> 
> BTW, OP… That’s an early 2000s Avalon, right? What is the vehicle age limit in your area?


Okay so I just messaged them because it says that the age limit is 2007 but they let it slide because of the “Florida mileage clause”. No idea what that is, but according to the rep, since the car has under 50,000 miles, and is within 4 years of the oldest vehicle they let it slide. I didn’t even realize when I signed up. Interior still looks good as new though. No one said anything when I did my photo inspection so maybe? Not sure.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Adrdhr said:


> its an 04 and I think the age limit is 04 so I’m at the edge lol


In THAT case I woudn't even fix it.
Drive it till falls apart, or Uber takes it off platform.
Put the insurance money towards a newish car.
(they may total it anyway)


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Adrdhr said:


> I’m located in Orlando and a biker pulled a turn too hard, flew threw the intersection and his bike just slammed right into me. Long story short, this happened. Question is, I have to wait for insurance to sort this out but in the mean time, can I still drive the car like this? Do you think I’ll get in trouble or that pax will complain?
> Thanks for any and all input in advance!
> View attachment 658989


I got rear ended by a beer truck and I drove a Honda Odyssey Van. The back lift gate panel and bumper were crunched but operational. Took me about 6 weeks to get my money from the beer distributor (not insurance). I drove pax for about 12 weeks like that and no one complained. I did drive mainly nights however.


----------



## Adrdhr (8 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> I got rear ended by a beer truck and I drove a Honda Odyssey Van. The back lift gate panel and bumper were crunched but operational. Took me about 6 weeks to get my money from the beer distributor (not insurance). I drove pax for about 12 weeks like that and no one complained. I did drive mainly nights however.


Wow. Good to know. I've been thinking about driving from 10 PM - 5 AM. Not sure if it'll be busy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adrdhr said:


> its an 04 and I think the age limit is 04 so I’m at the edge lol


O4 !? 

It's " totaled " !


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Adrdhr said:


> Okay so I just messaged them because it says that the age limit is 2007 but they let it slide because of the “Florida mileage clause”. No idea what that is, but according to the rep, since the car has under 50,000 miles, and is within 4 years of the oldest vehicle they let it slide. I didn’t even realize when I signed up. Interior still looks good as new though. No one said anything when I did my photo inspection so maybe? Not sure.


Whoa!  Interesting... Just milk it as is as long as you can. If the insurance company wants to total it, buy it back and keep on driving some more.



tohunt4me said:


> O4 !?
> 
> It's " totaled " !


Not necessarily. I guess it depends on the insurance company. My son-in-law has an 02 GMC Sierra w/400K+ miles that looks like crap. Seriously only worth maybe $1K on a good day. LOL! A couple of years ago somebody rear ended him and it needed $1.5K worth of work (new bumper and tailgate). He just took it to a shop and had it fixed and the truck is still chugging along.


----------



## Underpaid (Mar 26, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> If he's got good insurance, I'd take the time off and let his insurance company pay for the 'lost wages'.
> If not, I'd drive it.


The problem with Uber income is that it’s not recognized as a “ wage “. Which is why it is very difficult to find financing based on Uber income. Even if insurance covered lost wages due to this you would have to prove that you were not allowed to drive because of this apposed to just choosing not to drive.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> My car has similar damage to the above, plus the outside is encrusted with asphalt and bird shit, windows are super grubby, and the seats are very well stained.
> The drunk pax at night don't notice but i tend to be rated poorly during the sunlight hours.


I used to get similar reactions when I was young and dating.
At night, it was all good ... then I'd wake up to crying and 'what the hell have I done' when the sun came up.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Underpaid said:


> The problem with Uber income is that it’s not recognized as a “ wage “. Which is why it is very difficult to find financing based on Uber income. Even if insurance covered lost wages due to this you would have to prove that you were not allowed to drive because of this apposed to just choosing not to drive.


Not to a small claims judge. 
He's not applying for a loan.
He is showing how much damages there was as a result of the defendants actions.
I'm tellin ya -- I been here before: I brought in six months worth of pay summaries, divided them by the # of days for an average. Then multiplied the avg by the number of days I was not able to work. And I got every penny.

If the car was in the shop - he couldn't drive.
If he is hurt and in pain - he is not able to drive. He just needs to be under 'constant medical care' for the term of his disability. A chiropractor will do.
Choice has nothing to do with it.

When I was 'negotiating' with the claims adjuster I told him once, "It's ok buddy. Take your time. You're paying for it."

I offered him $6000 settlement, if he'd of countered at $5k I would have taken it. He locked up at $2k. I won in court seven weeks later for $9620.
"Take your time buddy - you're paying for it."


----------



## marius.noah (7 mo ago)

Too bad your car isn’t black or dark gray also, but just try to pickup away from light poles.






Speed Test​


----------

